# "Crescent wrench", sure, but look at this Crescent screwdriver...



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I live near a small city in western New York State, Jamestown, NY.

There used to be a section of the city that was 'big' into manufacturing. One of the plants in operation was Crescent Tool. Everyone around here says that the 'Crescent wrench' (the common adjustable wrench) was invented at the Crescent factory. Actually, I believe that the adjustable wrench (or spanner) was a German invention -go figure-.

However the Crescent Tool Co. began manufacture of the wrench that became a household name, like Kleenex or Channellock, I don't know.

I also know that the Crescent company made other tools. Wrenches, pipe wrenches, punches, chisels, and screwdrivers, at least, as far as I know. I have at least one genuine 'Crescent Tool, Jamestown, NY' 6" adjustable wrench. 

When a precision die and mold tooling plant closed in 2003, where I was employed, I became part of the legacy of declining manufacturing in western NY and in the Unites States. I believe the last Crescent Tool plant in Jamestown closed in the '70s or '80s.

Crescent Tool made adjustable wrenches at least 24 inch length. Our plant maintenance dept. had a few of these wrenches. I could have had these, as I was allowed to keep the company tools that were in my tool chests and tool roll-away. Well these weren't actually 'in' my tool boxes, so I didn't push the intention of the 'severance package'. I could have easily put one or more of these wrenches in my tool box. Anyway, I didn't. So, now I'm destined to search newspaper ads, ebay, craigslist, etc. to find 'genuine' Crescent wrenches, marked 'Crescent Tool, Jamestown, NY' for my tool collection.

Check out this old-school Crescent Tool Co. screwdriver. It may be a bit small to be used as a beater (it's maybe 8 or 9" total length). The shaft runs all the way up to the top of the wooden handle grip. The end of it looks similar to the WERA Chiseldriver that *frasbee* pictured in the 'best screwdrivers' thread. Apparently, I didn't take a pic of that part of it.

I think it's pretty cool, anyway. Does anyone else have any Crescent tools that they can share or describe?

Thanks. 

(The Crescent name is owned by Cooper Industries/Cooper Tool Group, at present). 
http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brands/crescent/index.cfm
Many different hand tools still bear the Crescent brand name. Adjustable wrenches are still made with the Crescent brand name on them. I have a few USA-made ones, just not sure where in the US...









It's difficult to show the entire stamping because it runs about half the way around the barrel.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Is that one of those "yankee screw driver drills" ???


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> Is that one of those "yankee screw driver drills" ???


No. 

Other than the fact that I am 'up North' here in New York... :icon_wink:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adjustable_wrench


----------

